# Local mantids have matured



## Rick (Aug 2, 2006)

Was walking to the car today from work and something hit me in the chest. Thought it was a leaf but looked down to find this young adult chinese mantis. Just a common chinese but was surprised to find an adult around here now. Kinda early from what I have seen in the past. I took her home, fed her and will release her in a nice area full of mantids behind my house.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess the "extra" hot weather around the midwest area speed up the growth for some mantids. Nice, i really need to drag myself out in the wood soon. I remember you caught some "metallic" green chinese mantis last year Rick, that was awsome! Hope you can find more this year.


----------



## rlechols (Aug 4, 2006)

I found an adult female chinese mantis outside this week, too. Last year we found our first adult chinese of the season around July 20.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2006)

Just about a month ago I was finding L2 nymphs outside. They grow fast.


----------



## cdub11122 (Aug 4, 2006)

Same here. about three weeks ago i collected some small nymphs but then about 2 weeks later i wsa finding some sub adults.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 4, 2006)

i rarely see mantids in so. cali!


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Aug 11, 2006)

There's a pretty large population of Chinese mantids around my house. Almost all of them are 1 moult away from adulthood. Even a few adults here too.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 11, 2006)

The one i had that died this morning was a chinese and she had molted into adult hood last night, it's been extremely hot around here in the last few months :shock:


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Aug 11, 2006)

True, but it's absolutly beatiful in our area today. I killed about 45 minutes hunting for grasshoppers in the field behind my house.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2006)

no mantids around my house


----------

